

Ask HN:help with algebraic equation - pencil

any idea on how to solve this equation 2x(4-x)^(-1/2) - (4-x)^1/3 = 0..i could somehow simplify and reach 2x-(4-x)^5/6 = 0.now i don't know what to do
======
snissn
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2x(4-x)^(-1/2)+-+(4-x)^...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2x\(4-x\)^\(-1/2\)+-+\(4-x\)^1/3+%3D+0)

------
DoHander
Since this is a nonlinear equation, I would try to solve it numerically. I
don't see much interest in solving this analytically.

------
Muzza
Move one term over to the other side, raise both sides to the power of 6, then
multiply by (4 - x)^3. You now have an equation of the fifth degree...

~~~
pencil
yes i now have an quintic equation.now i can use any method to solve for 'x'.
thank you

